# Sauerkraut



## richtee (Nov 9, 2007)

Well, just shredded a big ole head of cabbage and packed into food grade sanitized plastic bucket. Every pound or so, a palm full of salt. Plastic wrap on top of cabbage, then a plate and weight. Covered the whole thing with a torn bedsheet.

Waitin' for the bubbles.

Maybe this should be under home brewing?   ;{)

Will update!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 9, 2007)

Ricthee you always got something going on don't you. You'll have a resteraunt before we know it!

Never tried making Sauerkraut, hmmm.


----------



## richtee (Nov 9, 2007)

I'd LOVE one. I think! Heh...they fail up my way at like a 70% clip within 2 years.

Aint a good Q place for MILES tho. I'm gonna get The Beast up and maybe start out like Muddy. 'Causin' traffic jams  hahaha!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 9, 2007)

That sounds good Richtee!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





I make mine right in the quart jars.
Home made is soooooo goood!!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 9, 2007)

I've never made sauer kraut. Is it just cabbage and salt and time? Is the temperature important?


----------



## richtee (Nov 9, 2007)

Fermentation temp...68 or so... and yep. Altho, I did toss in some "red" horseradish...beet colored. Supposed to give a good "twang" to the kraut.


----------



## geek with fire (Nov 9, 2007)

Kraut, just like watermelon, is one of those things I want so bad to like, but it just makes me gag.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 9, 2007)

LOL! Kind of like me and caviar.


----------



## richtee (Nov 9, 2007)

Geek... some kraut simmered with good smoked sausage, or a couple smoked hocks...dude... it's a bit-o-heaven!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 9, 2007)

I also like to put it on a hamburger/onion pizza. I spread about 1/4 cup of drained kraut all over the pizza and top with cheese. It adds a nice twang to it.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 9, 2007)

Where are the moderators when you need them.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













I gotta go with Geek on this one.  Yuck!!!


----------



## richtee (Nov 9, 2007)

Eh, we'll edjumacate those tastebuds for ya sooner er later Joe   ;{)


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 9, 2007)

Just don't take my rep points.  LOL


My wife makes it (the jar stuff) about once a year..........I can't stand it.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey Rich!...

One of my Great-Aunts used to add green cayenne peppers to the cabbage as 
she and the Great-Uncle prepared the cabbage!...Man!!...That stuff was GOOD!!...

Of course...they chopped the cabbage, rather than shredding it...

She also made 'Pickled Beans' and 'Pickled Beans w/ Corn'!...Some mighty fine eating also!...

Now, I don't mean the processed w/ vinegar type pickled beans here!...

These were a fermented/cured product, like sauerkraut, or cured pickles (cucumber), etc.!...

The 'Pickled Corn' they'd make (whole kernel) was great too!...

I wish I knew her 'formula' for the corn...she did all this from memory and never wrote it down...

The pickled corn was also fermented/cured...nice and tangy too!...

Got any insight/instructions on the corn?...Would love to hear about it if you do!...Beans too!...

All these products were packed into earthenware 'butter churns' or 'crocks' to 
ferment/cure with a weighted glass or china plate on top to keep the product submerged 
in the brine...

They were checked/skimmed daily to be certain all was well...

She'd tie a clean cloth over the top so it could breathe, while keeping the dust, critters, etc. 
out of it as it worked off...

Sure made for some 'interesting' aromas around the 'smokehouse'!...

Everything would be preserved in mason jars and put aside for later when cured to perfection...


Until later...


----------



## richtee (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey Bud Coley! I'd imagine all those ya mentioned must be similar in manufacture.. lactobacilli type ferments. Akin to the lambic and such Belgian styles in beer. I'd say what the heck... try it kinda like I did! What's to lose?


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Richtee,
     The only thing additional to add I can think of is what my Grandmother used to add to her's. And that was chopped red pepper to taste. I've tried several times to duplicate her's but just can't make it come out. Please keep us posted as to how yours turns out.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah!...You've got a point there...I figure the ratio of salt to beans and/or corn would probably be about the same as for cabbage...

I can't remember if she used fresh beans, or 'Leather Breeches'...

Maybe I can give it a try sometime...I assume it's ready when the bubbles stop...yes, no??

BTW...Ya GOTTA try the green cayennes in the sauerkraut sometime...

Or the red...or jalapeno...or ??...ad infinitum, etc...The horseradish sounds good too!...


----------



## invader q (Nov 9, 2007)

Man, you guys are makin me hungry!


----------



## richtee (Nov 9, 2007)

Will do Invader Q!
OOO how WITTY!  I kill me!   ;{)


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 9, 2007)

Who?...MEEE??...I wouldn't do anything like that!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Rich and my childhood memories are freakin' STARVIN' me!!...


----------



## smokebuzz (Nov 9, 2007)

LOVE good krout, we got a ol' lady back home that makes it and the stuff Coley commented on and her okra is to die for, she won't tell ya nothing ,just smiles. i uselly get that food in trade for work i do for her when i'm back home. she pushen 90, very healthy and nice to visit with, and enjoy that great pickled eats.


----------



## invader q (Nov 9, 2007)

No kidding. I can close my eyes and imagine grandmas kitchen. Pickled everything. Pickled beets are my fave, but they weren't fermented, though I bet they could be.

Going to go have to go eat some Q for lunch, and maybe chop up some cabbage tonight!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 9, 2007)

You're a lucky man there Smokebuzz!...Maybe in time she'll share her recipe/formula...

Another thing I like here is pickled green tomatoes...the SOUR kind, not the sweet ones...

I'm thinking about curing some next tomato season...maybe some w/ garlic too!...


----------



## smokebuzz (Nov 9, 2007)

Another thing I like here is pickled green tomatoes...the SOUR kind, not the sweet ones...

ME TOO!!!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 9, 2007)

Be sure to use a good *very firm* head of cabbage...the 'Late Flat Dutch' variety is one 
of the best 'kraut' cabbages I know of!...although any will work fine...


----------



## walking dude (Nov 9, 2007)

like coley said buzz, mayber one day

d88de


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 9, 2007)

WD,

I'll eat some kraut if you eat some asparagus.  LOL


----------



## walking dude (Nov 9, 2007)

LOLOLOL  FBJ

d88de


----------



## vlap (Nov 9, 2007)

Gimme that kraut and asparagus. I will eat em both.

Now take that kraut drain it and place it on top of a boneless butt and let that go in the crockpot all day long. Very tastey food...


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 9, 2007)

How do you do that negative rep thingy?  LOL


----------



## vlap (Nov 9, 2007)

hehehehe


----------



## navionjim (Nov 9, 2007)

Richtee;112685 said:
			
		

> Well, just shredded a big ole head of cabbage and packed into food grade sanitized plastic bucket. Every pound or so, a palm full of salt. Plastic wrap on top of cabbage, then a plate and weight.
> 
> 
> I used to make it all the time, I found a mandolin at a garage sale that was made for cabbage, used a plastic bucket just like you did, Kosher salt and a plate on top. Not don't use a plat that has any glazed design on it, the Kraut will eat it off the surface! Plain glass is best. Damn that was good stuff but they sold kraut cabbage in Oregon just for making kraut. I haven't tried what the have here in Texas.
> ...


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 9, 2007)

Coley, I just finished making some of these this week..with the last of my green tomatoes.


----------



## minn.bill (Nov 9, 2007)

dont forget the famous ruebin sandwich mmmmm


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 10, 2007)

Geek - is it the sour saurkraut that you don't like? There are different styles some are not sour at all.

Coley - good to see you hon! I have two recipe that include corn in the pickle and you could probably just leave all the other stuff out.


Pickled Corn Ingredients
8 c Corn  2 c Water  
3 1/2 c Shredded cabbage  2 c Sugar  
1 1/2 c Chopped onion  2 tb Dry mustard  
1 c Chopped celery  1 tb Ground tumeric  
1/2 c Chopped green pepper  1 tb Mustard seed  
1/2 c Chopped red pepper  1 tb Celery seed  
3 1/2 c Vinegar  1 tb Salt  

Combine everything in a Dutch oven. Bring to a boil over medium heat. Reduce heat; simmer 20 minutes. Pour hot mixture into hot jars, leaving 1/4 inch headspace. Adjust caps. Process for 15 minutes in a boiling- water bath.

Pickled Corn Relish Ingredients
10 c Fresh whole kernel corn*  5 c Vinegar (5 percent)  
2 1/2 c Diced sweet red peppers  2 1/2 tb Canning or pickling salt  
2 1/2 c Diced sweet green peppers  2 1/2 ts Celery seed  
2 1/2 c Chopped celery  2 1/2 tb Dry mustard  
1 1/4 c Diced onions  1 1/4 ts Turmeric  
1 3/4 c Sugar  

16 to 20 medium-size ears, or six 10-ounce packages of frozen corn is equivalent to 10 cups fresh whole kernel corn. Yield: About 9 pints Procedure: Boil ears of corn 5 minutes. Dip in cold water. Cut whole kernels from cob or use six 10-ounce frozen packages of corn. Combine peppers, celery, onions, sugar, vinegar, salt, and celery seed in a saucepan. Bring to boil and simmer 5 minutes, stirring occasionally. Mix mustard and turmeric in 1/2 cup of the simmered mixture. Add this mixture and corn to the hot mixture. Simmer another 5 minutes. If desired, thicken mixture with flour paste (1/4 cup flour blended in 1/4 cup water) and stir frequently. Fill jars with hot mixture, leaving 1/2-inch headspace. Adjust lids and process according to the recommendations in Table 1. Table 1. Recommended process time for Pickled Corn Relish in a boiling-water canner. Style of Pack: Hot. Jar Size: Half-pints or Pints. Process Time at Altitudes of 0 - 1,000 ft: 15 min. 1,001 - 6,000 ft: 20 min. Above 6,000 ft: 25 min.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 10, 2007)

Do you do the cured, or the vinegared?...Both are good!...
Didn't get to raise any tomatoes this year...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Maybe next year!...


I like to drain the sauerkraut and add a little sugar, and caraway seeds to 
make it into 'Bavarian Style' sauerkraut for use on the sandwiches!...

I'll do that a day or so ahead and keep it in a sealed container in the 
fridge to allow the flavor to develop...

You'll get better flavor by including the caraway when curing the cabbage 
into sauerkraut...

I like to use freshly cooked and chilled corned beef, which I slice very 
thinly, to make the Reuben's...

The cheese of choice here is Provolone, rather than Swiss...


Here's a quick little sauce to use on the Reuben's:

----------------------------------------

*Coley's Quick Reuben Sandwich Sauce 
*
.
1/4 cup Mayonnaise 
1/4 cup Miracle Whip 
1/4 cup Heinz Chili Sauce 
1 tablespoon Dill Pickle Relish 
1 tablespoon Sweet Pickle Relish 

.
Mix all ingredients together and keep in 
fridge until ready for use.

----------------------------------------


Sometimes I'll add a bit of prepared horseradish to the sauce...

On occasion, I'll add some very thinly sliced onion to the sandwich too... 

I like both of those flavors once in a while...although, it can be an 
acquired taste...


If you try it I hope you'll like it!...


Until later...


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks Debi!...I'll add those to my collection and my 'To Do' list!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They both sound mighty good!...Hope to get to try'em both soon!...

The 'Pickled Beans', the 'Pickled Beans w/ Corn, and the 'Pickled Corn' 
that I was remembering earlier in the thread was made by my Great-Aunt, 
and were all fermented/cured products, much the same as sauerkraut...

Trust me on this...they are ALL an acquired taste!!...Rather whangy!!...
but still some mighty good eating!...

Thought I'd see if I could reproduce her results...It'll take a little tweaking 
to get it right though!...

Trying to figure out if the salt to veggie ratio would be the same as for 
cabbage when making sauerkraut...

She had several stoneware butter churns and crocks that she used to 
'work off' these products!...

Sure wish I knew her method/formula for doing these...but alas...she 
passed away a number of years ago without leaving any records of how 
she did it!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Was wondering about the cured type (sour) pickled green tomatoes too...

Maybe I'll get it figured out!...

Thanks again for the recipes!...I hope to try them soon!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Until later...


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 10, 2007)

Coley, those look great!! Thank you for sharing them!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






My green tomato pickles have vinegar, garlic and dill...they are pretty twangy. I sometimes put a cayenne in with them.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 10, 2007)

Debi, those look good!!!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 10, 2007)

GEEZ!...Now I *AM* starvin'!!...Those look so good that I just wanna reach 
out and make a grab for some!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Is that a mandolin, a mountain dulcimer, and a violin (fiddle) I see in the 
background there??...

Guess I need to go break out the ol' 5 string here and get my fingers all 
limbered up!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










Until later...


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 10, 2007)

Ihave serveral "pickle" recipes for various fruits and veggies on my site including o course tomatoes! Love those little buggers! Have you ever tried whole green cherry or grape tomatoes? Their good to but sometimes you bite and hey squirt out the side of your mouth.

Looks like a violin on the left and dulcimer on the right.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks Coley!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You are right, that's my mandolin, mountain dulcimer and my fiddle....note the muffler (clothes pins on the bridge)...also have a banjo uke to the far right, not in the picture.
I also have a 5 string banjo, an acoustic 6 string guitar, a 12 string and and 2 electric 6 strings.........oh yea, and a piano.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






I play the 6 string acoustic the most.......old rock and classical. lol


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 10, 2007)

LOL! I had to go look on the wall.......the mandolin is on the left, then the dulcimer (made by a friend), then the fiddle! And all of them are dusty!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 10, 2007)

cowgirl;113063 said:
			
		

> Coley, those look great!! Thank you for sharing them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 10, 2007)

Debi, I put some in with my regular tomatoes this year, they sure are good little buggers.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 10, 2007)

BigArm's smokin;113087 said:
			
		

> LOL! Terry!!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 10, 2007)

cowgirl;113092 said:
			
		

> *I take it thats not a yes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 10, 2007)

BigArm's smokin;113098 said:
			
		

> LOL! I sprayed my computer screen!


----------



## richtee (Nov 10, 2007)

PHEW!

TIP: Keep this stuff away from living quarters if ya can maintain temps... SCHTINKY!   heheh


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 10, 2007)

You got that right!!...*VERY* aromatic stuff, indeed!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









But...Still some mighty good eatin'!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Until later...


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 11, 2007)

When my boy was little the kids used to say "your Mama weras combat boots" all the time and my not phased would say yeah and so does my Dad!


----------



## richtee (Nov 13, 2007)

Started scum-scraping today. Its working right along! The smell has taken on the "sour" attribute instead of the straight 'sulphury" cabbage boquet, which leads me to assume all is well.


----------



## invader q (Nov 13, 2007)

What do you use to remove the scum?  I just got my first batch going too.  

Thanks!


----------



## richtee (Nov 13, 2007)

Teaspoon. rinse after every "scrape". Err on the side of caution.


----------



## peculiarmike (Nov 13, 2007)

Late arrival on this one. 
My little German descent granny used to make kraut. They lived on the "German Prairie" in SW Missouri. My brother and I spent our summers there hauling hay for a penny a bale, penny and a half put in the barn. She made it in a large crock jar with a plate on top and a washed limestone rock for a weight. Piece of flour sack over the top to keep things out. She put it under the house where it was cooler (through an opening in the foundation) to do it's thing.
That said, try these -

Fried Sauerkraut 
Serves 4 
8 slices bacon 
4 tablespoons diced onions 
4 tablespoons butter 
1 pound sauerkraut 
4 tablespoons sugar 
Salt and pepper to taste 
Drain sauerkraut in a colander. Fry bacon until crisp and set aside. 
Saute diced onions in bacon drippings until golden brown; then add the butter. 
Toss in the sauerkraut and the sugar and cook, stirring frequently on medium heat until it is warm all the way through. 
Salt and pepper to taste. Top with the crispy bacon pieces. 
Serve with pork chops.

Reuben Dip 
1/2 cup sauerkraut chopped and drained 
3 ounces cream cheese, softened 
8-ounce container sour cream 
1/2 cup grated Swiss cheese 
4 ounces sliced corned beef, finely diced 
3 tablespoons milk 
(Possible ABT filling????)

Enjoy!


----------



## richtee (Nov 13, 2007)

ooo  like the ABT Idea, Mike...Hmmm


----------



## peculiarmike (Nov 13, 2007)

One of those things. After I put the recipe there the light bulb lit (dimly).


----------



## shellbellc (Nov 13, 2007)

Getting in on this late, I was surprised how many pages are on a sauerkraut thread!!  We love sauerkraut.  Never made the stuff, but my Aunt goes out to Dutchie country around Christmas time and gets some great kraut.  We don't rinse it, but for anyone faint of heart would think it wayyyy too sauer.  New Years Day it's pork and sauerkraut, mashed tater and baked beans.  Has to be the worst meal for a hangover, but it's like a religion that you have to eat it for good luck through the year.  

I was just perusing a cookbook on saturday and saw a recipe for a sauerkraut stuffed pork loin.  I'm thinking of trying that in the smoker! You have to lay the loin open like Dutch's one recipe...then tie it back up.


----------



## invader q (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks!  Can't wait till it's done.  Staring at the crock doesn't seem to help.


----------



## richtee (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey Shell  how 'bout deboning a butt and stuffing it?  Yummmm! Barq an' kraut...Oh my tantalized tastebuds!


----------



## walking dude (Nov 13, 2007)

speaking of d-boning a butt.......was that you Rich, that mention taking pics of how its done.......would like to try that, to turn a boston into bacon..........

d88de


----------



## richtee (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeaah... next one I do I'll see if I can't setup a cam and do a vid. But honestly, it's not that hard. Use a 8" thin backed boning knife and follow the curves in the bone. The toughest part is around the shoulder socket. And that's not too tough either.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 13, 2007)

d88de replys in his best bent nose mafia voice..........

"SEZ YU"









d88de


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

Phew! Smells to be just about done! I'm assuming that since not ALL the shreds I can see have attained a "translucent" look, a little more time remains?

Has a nice kraut smell, tart and with the hint of horseradish. I think I got a winner, but a little more time will tell, I'm guessing!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 15, 2007)

A couple more days oughta do it!...Remember...Don't forget the *K-view*!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think you're right!...You DO have a winner there!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gonna can it, or freeze it, or what?...
.


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

Bloody 'ell  no idea...HELP?!?!

Hia Coley!


----------



## twistertail (Nov 15, 2007)

I dont know how anyone eats that stuff.  My grandpa makes it every year and it stinks soooo bad, before and after you eat it.


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

Where you watching the game Sat? I'll get the seat next to you  :{)


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 15, 2007)

Hiya Rich!!...

Canning is always good...but, so is freezing!...Either way will change the texture a bit...

Just a thought (brain-phart)...I wonder about vac packing for freezing and including some smoked sausage, etc. so it can come outta the freezer and straight into the pan??...Yes?...No?...

Try quartering some apples to add to it when placing in the pan...Delicious that way!...


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

Hmmmm   Well, I like the flavors...OK. I'll Vacpak a serving with a Granny and some kolbasz.  Yumm!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 15, 2007)

Simple!...Hold yer nose!...I ya can get past the SMELL...you've got it EAT!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








.


----------



## twistertail (Nov 15, 2007)

I'll probably be able to smell you from here!


----------



## twistertail (Nov 15, 2007)

i might have to eat some just so I've got a fighting chance, or maybe just double up on the beans.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 15, 2007)

Ahhh!...Sauerkraut!...Great stuff for the nerves and blood pressure!!...

WHY, you ask?...It'll keep folks from gettin 'up in yer face'!...That's why!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Throw in the beans, and you can REALLY live in peace!!...lol...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	












.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 16, 2007)

Sooo...How's the sauerkraut doin' today, Rich??...


----------



## richtee (Nov 17, 2007)

It's doing well. Or it died. The aroma is similar, I guess... hehe.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 17, 2007)

One or the other!...lol...Maybe that's what gags Geek and FBJ!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ever try makin' any kim chee?...


----------



## twistertail (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey Rich that smell was coming from the MU sidelines!


----------



## walking dude (Nov 19, 2007)

thankx twister...........(d88de drags out the windex AGAIN, to clean his monitor from spew)

LOLOL.....good one tho

d88de


----------



## richtee (Nov 21, 2007)

Well, I could not wait any longer. I scooped out a cup and cooked it with some polish style sausage I left fresh and some bacon ends. Simmered in beer/water. 

Altho the "aroma" was QUITE kraut-like, it's not done yet. Still had a "cabbagey" flavor. Not bad...actually I enjoyed it. But still is not done, I guess.


----------



## vlap (Nov 21, 2007)

OK I went back through this post and did not see a link to a recipe or the recipe listed. I wouldn't mind making some myself.
Heck while in the process does anyone have a good kimchi recipe?


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 21, 2007)

Here's one Vlap...makes about a quart...if you do not like it, you've only wasted a quart of cabbage instead of a big batch of cabbage.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






1 large head of nappa cabbage
2 TBS salt 
4 green onions with tops
1 large clove of garlic... minced
1 dried hot red chile pepper (about 2 inches long) crushed
1 teaspoon of grated fresh ginger root
1 TBS salt
Water

Cut the cabbage into 1" long by 1" wide pieces Sprinkle with the salt..mix it well and let it sit for at least 15 minutes.
Cut the green onions into match stick sized pieces.
Wash the salted cabbage in fresh cold water, add the remaining ingredients and cover with cool water.
Mix well, cover and let it sit for three or four days.
Taste it every day...when it is sharp enough or is acid enough, cover it and keep in the fridge.
It keeps for about 2 weeks in the fridge.


----------



## vlap (Nov 21, 2007)

sounds tasty!!! Thanks!


----------



## invader q (Nov 21, 2007)

Vlap, here is the one I've got fermenting:

5 lbs cabbage, finely shreded
3 TBS salt

Add the cabbage in layers into your crock or bucket, sprinkling some salt on each layer, and mashing it down a bit (I use a potato masher).  The mashing and the salt help release water from the cabbage.  Put a plate that just fits in the fermenter on top of the cabbage, and but a clean weight (I use a ziplock bag of water) on top of that.  Cover with a clean dish towel to keep bugs and dust out, and put in somewhere cool.  Below 70 is ideal, and below 75 is critical.  Every few hours, press down on the plate to release more water.  The water should cover the cabbage in about a day.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 21, 2007)

You're welcome!


----------



## richtee (Nov 30, 2007)

Yum! Steamed/Fried up some last night with some crumbled bacon and CBP...delicious!

just be sure to rinse well before cooking..it's QUITE strong in the acid dep't.

Y'all were right... I may never buy it again, unless I run out!

About a week ago I got a bit nervous with the "crock" as it had some drying scum and bits of cabbage on the side. I poured the kraut into a big pot, rinsed, and packed into quart baggies, adding a pinch more Kosher, and squeezing all the moisture I could out. left them that way till last night...seems to have been a good thing to do  :{)


----------



## vlap (Nov 30, 2007)

Did you buy a special crock for it? or will a tupperware container work?


----------



## richtee (Nov 30, 2007)

I used a food grade bucket, about 3 gallon.


----------



## vlap (Nov 30, 2007)

kewl... thanks...


----------

